# Support the Bristol Green Capital Bid



## Gerry1time (Apr 11, 2012)

Thought I'd share this one as a mate's involved in running it. Basically, Bristol's got through to the final three of an European award to be named 'European Green Capital 2014'. Winning would bring lots of potential good things to the city, and as part of the final bidding process they want to show that people in Bristol support the bid.

So, if anyone who thinks it might be a good thing to win could go here and add their name, I'd be much obliged! http://bristolgreencapital.org/european-green-capital-award-2014/


----------

